
Lichens aren't quite what we thought, shocked scientists discover - YeGoblynQueenne
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/lichen-yeast-1.3689468
======
gus_massa
Previous discussion of a similar article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12143199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12143199)
(171 points, 11 days ago, 64 comments)

Most of the comments are about the clickbait title of that article, let's hope
the discussion here get more technical.

My favourite commet in that thread is by sabujp:

> _The link between lichen and basidiomycetes was known before this paper, but
> it was mainly thought that most lichens had none of the basidiomycetes
> spores, e.g.
> :[https://www.anbg.gov.au/lichen/basidiolichens.html](https://www.anbg.gov.au/lichen/basidiolichens.html)
> ._

